# Wrapped Or Dipped?



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Anybody have a car that has been wrapped or dipped?

Just curious as I'm looking at vinyl to do some striping and accents. Some of the vinyl I have seen has got me thinking about a full wrap. It seems like full vinyl wrap would scratch extremely easily though. I would hope that it would stand up to car washes fairly well but don't know.

Also, anyone have one dipped? That concerns me as I have seen the bad dip jobs on youtube where it is peeling off.

Anyone have a car that is wrapped and any pointers or advice?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm actually looking to get mine done as well. I think it's more the installer how much experience they have more than anything. I would definitely go 3M with the wrap. I know you can remove them. Which is great if you want to do some funny crazy color scheme but then sell it down the road because you can always remove it if it's affecting the resale. From what I've heard it actually helps protect the original paint job from Nicks and scratches. I also am curious how Uber would feel if it's on our Uber vehicle. I don't know how changing the color of our vehicle would affect the car driving for Uber. Since the color is tied in with our registration I think, as they provide that information to the passenger. I don't know if they'd simply take our word that the color has changed or if we'd actually have to do a color change with the DMV and get a new registration?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Dip looks like shit after a few months, especially if you do it yourself. Especially in the Texas sun/heat. I'm sure you've seen them around, OP.

Wrap? Yeah, guess that could work for a while. If you have it on for years, pretty sure it'll not come off easy after baking in the hot Texas sun.

If you are looking to cover scratches, peeling clear coat, fading paint etc. that happens around here instead of painting, to have one of those done properly will cost almost as much as a good paint job is. If you're looking to do it just for the sake of changing things around, then go for it, I guess...


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Dip looks like shit after a few months, especially if you do it yourself. Especially in the Texas sun/heat. I'm sure you've seen them around, OP.
> 
> Wrap? Yeah, guess that could work for a while. If you have it on for years, pretty sure it'll not come off easy after baking in the hot Texas sun.
> 
> If you are looking to cover scratches, peeling clear coat, fading paint etc. that happens around here instead of painting, to have one of those done properly will cost almost as much as a good paint job is. If you're looking to do it just for the sake of changing things around, then go for it, I guess...


I wasn't really looking but they have some really cool color shifting vinyl for wraps. Some of those would look too flashy, which would probably be great for a lowrider, but some are low key that might look nice. As to the sun, she is a vampire that is mostly garage kept so not much sun.

I guess I might put on some striping or whatever and see how it ages before wrapping the whole truck. While it is not super expensive, I still don't want to pay ~$600 for vinyl only for it to look like hell after a few months.

That another thing, I wonder if you can wax vinyl?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

CarpeNoctem said:


> I wasn't really looking but they have some really cool color shifting vinyl for wraps. Some of those would look too flashy, which would probably be great for a lowrider, but some are low key that might look nice. As to the sun, she is a vampire that is mostly garage kept so not much sun.
> 
> I guess I might put on some striping or whatever and see how it ages before wrapping the whole truck. While it is not super expensive, I still don't want to pay ~$600 for vinyl only for it to look like hell after a few months.
> 
> That another thing, I wonder if you can wax vinyl?


Wait you can get your vehicle wrapped for 600?


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Wait you can get your vehicle wrapped for 600?


No, I can get the vinyl for 600 and do it myself.

Here is what I was looking at.

https://www.metrorestyling.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SW900-674-S


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

CarpeNoctem said:


> No, I can get the vinyl for 600 and do it myself.
> 
> Here is what I was looking at.
> 
> ...


Do you think Uber will have an issue with it? That's my main concern. Now that they're open, I need to go in there but it's by appt only. Here's what I want to get &#128517;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Do you think Uber will have an issue with it? That's my main concern. Now that they're open, I need to go in there but it's by appt only. Here's what I want to get &#128517;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> View attachment 492144


Heh, not sure about Uber but lyft would love it!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

CarpeNoctem said:


> No, I can get the vinyl for 600 and do it myself.
> 
> Here is what I was looking at.
> 
> ...


Ive always liked these multicolor 
paint jobs although im a big fan of
Leave it the hell alone and
let it make $$$...


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Ive always liked these multicolor
> paint jobs although im a big fan of
> Leave it the hell alone and
> let it make $$$...


Yeah, if it was just a car that was dedicated to RS then I agree. I would not put any money into it other than maintenance.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Do you think Uber will have an issue with it? That's my main concern. Now that they're open, I need to go in there but it's by appt only. Here's what I want to get &#128517;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> View attachment 492144


I call BS on that. &#129300; This is more up your alley. :whistling:












CarpeNoctem said:


> While it is not super expensive, I still don't want to pay ~$600 for vinyl only for it to look like hell after a few months.


Guess you need to ask around from people who have done it. Maybe there are some on here. If it stays in the garage and is not parked outside for long periods of time definitely helps.

My daughter's 05 C-class MB had a "carbon fiber" vinyl wrap on the roof when we bought back in the day. It had been on there for three years and had already started to crack. Then after a couple of years it was almost completely sunburned white and it was a major PITA to remove after it had baked on for almost 10 years. I should've removed it much earlier but I was worried about how the original paint would look like. I was able to revive it really well, though, and the guy who bought it earlier this year said he wouldn't have noticed it unless I pointed it out.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> I call BS on that. &#129300; This is more up your alley. :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 492411
> 
> ...


I can imagine what a pain that was. i have removed old vinyl signage from glass storefronts and it was a pain!

That is another thing I would have to consider. They do give stats as to how many years it remains removable. Most all I have seen is 3 years.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> I call BS on that. &#129300; This is more up your alley. :whistling:


Oohhhhhh I like that too!


----------



## Rideshare Trixter (Aug 6, 2020)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Anybody have a car that has been wrapped or dipped?
> 
> Just curious as I'm looking at vinyl to do some striping and accents. Some of the vinyl I have seen has got me thinking about a full wrap. It seems like full vinyl wrap would scratch extremely easily though. I would hope that it would stand up to car washes fairly well but don't know.
> 
> ...


Wrapped.



Daisey77 said:


> Do you think Uber will have an issue with it? That's my main concern. Now that they're open, I need to go in there but it's by appt only. Here's what I want to get &#128517;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> View attachment 492144


Used on Lyft And Uber.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Rideshare Trixter said:


> Wrapped.
> 
> 
> Used on Lyft And Uber.


 awesome! I have it tentatively scheduled to go in on September 14th. Did you just get the design or did you do a color change as well?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Just FYI , I stopped by the Uber hub after scheduling my appointment with the wrap company to verify I'm able to change the color of my vehicle. The gentleman told me all I have to do is call Uber support and inform them of the new color. Since it's just a wrap, the registration does not need to be changed. Therefore it would not be automatically updated by support whenever they update your registration. So per the guy at my local hub, "yes absolutely you're allowed to change your color" and "just call support and inform them" of the color.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Buy plasti-dip with sprayer and dip armor from DipYourCar


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

I think this stuff is more for the youngsters in their early 20s no?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Do you think Uber will have an issue with it? That's my main concern. Now that they're open, I need to go in there but it's by appt only. Here's what I want to get &#128517;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> View attachment 492144


Lyft Pink !?!?!?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Lyft Pink !?!?!?


I know . . . That has crossed my mind but unfortunately Lyft stole my favorite color. However&#129335;‍♀ I refuse to let it discourage me. I've been saying for years I want a pink vehicle!&#128526;


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

CarpeNoctem said:


> No, I can get the vinyl for 600 and do it myself.
> 
> Here is what I was looking at.
> 
> ...


Didn't some idiot get her Prius painted like this and bragged about the $20k paint job on here?

I still laugh about it to this day.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Iann said:


> Didn't some idiot get her Prius painted like this and bragged about the $20k paint job on here?
> 
> I still laugh about it to this day.


Yeah but I think it was a friend kinda thing and not an actual uber driver.

I got samples for the different vinyls and the color changing Riptide is actually green in direct light so it actually shifts through the rainbow. Rainbow paint jobs may be fine for some but not me. If I were to do that I may as well have a pink one too. 

I'm thinking of just doing some silver striping and call it a day but still tossing the idea around of changing the chrome and some other parts to a red chrome on the black truck. Meh, have to do some photochopping to decide.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

CarpeNoctem said:


> I got samples for the different vinyls and the color changing Riptide is actually green in direct light so it actually shifts through the rainbow. Rainbow paint jobs may be fine for some but not me. If I were to do that I may as well have a pink one too. :wink:


Nooooo!!! You cannot have pink too! You just stick to your Rainbow shit bud &#128170;&#127996;&#128074;

I mean, I can understand why you would want it. Look how beautiful it will be when it's all put together&#128525;&#128526;&#128517;&#129315;









Oops forgot her shoes &#129318;‍♀


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Nooooo!!! You cannot have pink too! You just stick to your Rainbow shit bud &#128170;&#127996;&#128074;
> 
> I mean, I can understand why you would want it. Look how beautiful it will be when it's all put together&#128525;&#128526;&#128517;&#129315;
> 
> ...


Rainbow or pink is not for me! Enjoy!

This is more my speed.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Just go for a Rhino lining. I’m having the bed of my new truck lined on Monday for under 500 bucks (pays off to drive a bit out to the country). Who knows..., you might be able to line yours for 1000 bucks or so. :biggrin:


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

I have been slowly removing the wrap from a delivery van I bought a few weeks ago. It’s quality wrap and was on it for eight years. No issues removing it.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Do you think Uber will have an issue with it? That's my main concern. Now that they're open, I need to go in there but it's by appt only. Here's what I want to get &#128517;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> View attachment 492144


Its beautiful &#128525;

**** my suv feels so boring now


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Its beautiful &#128525;
> 
> @@@@ my suv feels so boring now


 thank you! I'm excited but nervous LOL my shop just told me they're going to send out my emblems to another shop and have them hand painted in a black gloss that has pink diamond glitter in it &#128525;

I also ordered these


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Its beautiful &#128525;
> 
> @@@@ my suv feels so boring now


With you behind the wheel Mkang, it's not boring. &#128527;


----------



## S0cialm3nace (Aug 2, 2020)

Dip is the worst thing ever. I was living in Florida and thought it was cool. Did some little chrome pieces black and it worked well. I did my whole truck and about a month later it was melted to the truck and looked like crap. I have to get remover to get it off, won’t peel. Also dirt shows up super easy, doesn’t was clean easy and don’t spill gas on it when your filling the tank.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

S0cialm3nace said:


> Dip is the worst thing ever. I was living in Florida and thought it was cool. Did some little chrome pieces black and it worked well. I did my whole truck and about a month later it was melted to the truck and looked like crap. I have to get remover to get it off, won't peel. Also dirt shows up super easy, doesn't was clean easy and don't spill gas on it when your filling the tank.


Sorry to hear about your troubles. That is good info to know. No dip for me!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

S0cialm3nace said:


> Dip is the worst thing ever. I was living in Florida and thought it was cool. Did some little chrome pieces black and it worked well. I did my whole truck and about a month later it was melted to the truck and looked like crap. I have to get remover to get it off, won't peel. Also dirt shows up super easy, doesn't was clean easy and don't spill gas on it when your filling the tank.


Have you done a wrap? I would like to hear from someone who has experience with these. particularly taking them off. My shop said it's not a big deal but they are trying to sell a product LOL Although there was a specific brand I was asking about and she told me they don't use that product and they refuse to use that product. The company is very difficult to work with and the wraps are a pain in the ass to get off. So that leads me to believe the brands they do work with come off fairly easy&#129310;


----------



## S0cialm3nace (Aug 2, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Have you done a wrap? I would like to hear from someone who has experience with these. particularly taking them off. My shop said it's not a big deal but they are trying to sell a product LOL Although there was a specific brand I was asking about and she told me they don't use that product and they refuse to use that product. The company is very difficult to work with and the wraps are a pain in the ass to get off. So that leads me to believe the brands they do work with come off fairly easy&#129310;


No I've always wanted too. I signed up for this wrap advertising thing but I never get anything from it. I don't want to pay for a wrap because they are basically the cost of a cheap paint job. I have seen some people on YouTube get it done but Again they are probably getting paid for it so hard to say.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Matte vinyl on the car, gloss black accents. Powder coated rims.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Matte vinyl on the car, gloss black accents. Powder coated rims.


I'm doing a satin on the car, black gloss with pink diamond glitter in it, for all of the emblems (hand painted). Wheels are a black gloss with milled accent. I love the way the matte looks but I think it would drive me crazy having it on my car for some reason. They said it's harder to take care of too and it rips easier? &#129335;‍♀


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> I'm doing a satin on the car, black gloss with pink diamond glitter in it, for all of the emblems (hand painted). Wheels are a black gloss with milled accent. I love the way the matte looks but I think it would drive me crazy having it on my car for some reason. They said it's harder to take care of too and it rips easier? &#129335;‍♀


You have to get it properly done. And only hand wash your car after that.


----------



## S0cialm3nace (Aug 2, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> You have to get it properly done. And only hand wash your car after that.


Yeah I'm out. My water bill is already $250 a month. For me it's worth taking it to the wash.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Yeah but I think it was a friend kinda thing and not an actual uber driver.
> 
> I got samples for the different vinyls and the color changing Riptide is actually green in direct light so it actually shifts through the rainbow. Rainbow paint jobs may be fine for some but not me. If I were to do that I may as well have a pink one too. :wink:
> 
> I'm thinking of just doing some silver striping and call it a day but still tossing the idea around of changing the chrome and some other parts to a red chrome on the black truck. Meh, have to do some photochopping to decide.


No she drove! It was here in Seattle! I met her once at Seattle center as we were dropping off.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Ceramic coat your car before you wrap it, the wrap will easily peel off for many more years. I have a friend that wraps his Huracan he drove it right from the dealer to the shop to have it ceramic coated and wrapped. He has had it 5+ years now and it has been wrapped 3 times, only because he wanted a change. The wrap has held up just fine. The last wrap he plans on keeping for a while and had the wrap ceramic coated as well. He was told he should easily get 5 years out of the ceramic coated wrap.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> Ceramic coat your car before you wrap it, the wrap will easily peel off for many more years. I have a friend that wraps his Huracan he drove it right from the dealer to the shop to have it ceramic coated and wrapped. He has had it 5+ years now and it has been wrapped 3 times, only because he wanted a change. The wrap has held up just fine. The last wrap he plans on keeping for a while and had the wrap ceramic coated as well. He was told he should easily get 5 years out of the ceramic coated wrap.


I have thought about the ceramic coat. However, I drive at night and I have covered parking during the day. so it's not in the direct sunlight very much. The shop warranties their work for a year and the manufacturer of the wrap I'm using actually warranties their product for 2 years. So if there's any discoloration at all , I just take it back to the shop. they'll remove that section, redo it, and send that section back to the manufacturer at no cost to me. She said she's never had an issue to where they've had to do that though.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

CarpeNoctem said:


> *Wrapped Or Dipped?*


Every time I see this thread's title, it's this:


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Every time I see this thread's title, it's this:


Great! Now you have me craving a twist ice cream cone. I don't know why McDonald's ice cream machines are all broke in the middle of the night but you have created a dilemma for me now


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Great! Now you have me craving a twist ice cream cone. I don't know why McDonald's ice cream machines are all broke in the middle of the night but you have created a dilemma for me now
> View attachment 502890


I'm guessing they are not broke, that they are going through the nightly heat treat cycle to kill any bacteria build in the mix that makes the ice cream and shakes. It is a 3-4 hour process I believe.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> I'm guessing they are not broke, that they are going through the nightly heat treat cycle to kill any bacteria build in the mix that makes the ice cream and shakes. It is a 3-4 hour process I believe.


Correct. I think the actual wording they use is, our ice cream machines are down right now LOL either way my craving was not getting fulfilled LOL


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> I have been slowly removing the wrap from a delivery van I bought a few weeks ago. It's quality wrap and was on it for eight years. No issues removing it.


Update: $491 later and some of the wrap delaminated and the adhesive bonded to the clear coat. Bit of a mess, but it's off. If you get it, go the expensive 3M route.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Update: $491 later and some of the wrap delaminated and the adhesive bonded to the clear coat. Bit of a mess, but it's off. If you get it, go the expensive 3M route.


My shop said it would cost about $500 to have it removed, when it comes time. Do you know what brand was used on the van, by chance? I ended up going with Avery (Avery Dennison) which seems to be rated up there with 3M from my research. One reason is they offer 2-year warranty on their product if there's any discoloration. The shop of course also offers a one year warranty on their work. I know there is one brand, possibly Vivid, that they refuse to work with because the removal process is very tedious. The wrap comes off in little pieces and they said the company is difficult to work with


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> My shop said it would cost about $500 to have it removed, when it comes time. Do you know what brand was used on the van, by chance? I ended up going with Avery (Avery Dennison) which seems to be rated up there with 3M from my research. One reason is they offer 2-year warranty on their product if there's any discoloration. The shop of course also offers a one year warranty on their work. I know there is one brand, possibly Vivid, that they refuse to work with because the removal process is very tedious. The wrap comes off in little pieces and they said the company is difficult to work with


Yeah. It was 3M, but it baked in the sun for eight years. I got 90% of it off myself, but that 10% was incredibly problematic.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Yeah. It was 3M, but it baked in the sun for eight years. I got 90% of it off myself, but that 10% was incredibly problematic.


Overall, before you started taking it off how did the wrap look?


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Overall, before you started taking it off how did the wrap look?


90% looked amazing. The rest was flat and cracked.


----------

